# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Thưởng thức "bò mỹ nướng" chỉ với 10.000 và nhận voucher 200k hot hot tại mr park

## tuanhai66

*MỪNG SINH NHẬT MR PARK

**THƯỞNG THỨC " BÒ MỸ NƯỚNG" CHỈ VỚI 10.000Đ*
*VÀ NHẬN NGAY VOUCHER 200.000 Đ.*

Nhà hàng *Mr Park* là một trong những địa điểm lý tưởng cho các thực khách yêu thích các món nướng Hàn Quốc. Sử dụng phương pháp nướng than truyền thống với sự trang bị hệ thống hút khói tại bàn , mang lại cho các món nướng tại Mr Park thơm ngon và hấp dẫn mang hương vị nguyên bản xứ Hàn.

*Nhân dịp sinh nhật của MR. PARK*, nhà hàng diễn ra chương trình khuyến mãi cực sốc:


-   Với hóa đơn ăn uống ( chưa bao gồm VAT ) trên 600.000đ tại nhà hàng, quý khách được quyền gọi thêm *1* *món bò mỹ nướng* hấp dẫn tại nhà hàng *MR. PARK* chỉ với *giá 10.000đ.*
- Và tặng ngay voucher *200.000* đ  cho lần sử dụng kế tiếp.
*Thời gian*: bắt đầu từ *21/10/2013*
*Các món nướng với giá* *10.000đ* *:*

 Thăn Ngoại Bò Mỹ

_Ba rọi bò mỹ rưới sốt_

_Dẻ Sườn Bò Mỹ rưới Sốt_

_Gầu bò Mỹ không tẩm ướp_


_Gầu Bò Mỹ Rưới Sốt_

_Nạc bụng bò Mỹ_
 
Không áp dụng chung với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác.
*Địa điểm áp dụng :* 
*Nhà hàng Mr. Park- sườn nướng Hàn Quốc*
http://mrpark.com.vn// https://www.facebook.com/mrparkvn
Điện thoại : (08) 3933 3733
Địa chỉ : 14, Lê Quý Đôn, P. 6, Q. 3, Tp. HCM

*Rất hân hạnh được đón tiếp quý khách!*

----------

